# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Eremitas >  Clibanarius aequabilis

## Filipe Pacheco

_Clibanarius aequabilis_



Eremita pequeno (3 cm) reef-safe e muito resistente. Espécie do Atlântico Oriental e Mar Mediterrâneo, Canárias, Madeira e Cabo Verde.

----------

